# Những kiểu tóc giúp 'độn cằm' vlive cho mặt tròn



## vietmom (12/5/18)

*Ngoài trang điểm, việc thay đổi kiểu tóc cũng có những tác động giúp bạn giấu đi những khuyết điểm nhất định. Để khuôn mặt nhìn thon nhỏ hơn.*
Khuôn mặt Vline sang chảnh, đẹp thời thượng luôn cuốn hút dù ở bất cứ nơi đâu, để sở hữu khuôn mặt thon gọn mơ ước đó, mà không cần phải trải qua phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ tốn kém thì các kiểu tóc này sẽ giúp bạn "biến" gương mặt trở nên thon gọn ngay lập tức.

*Kiểu tóc dài lượn sóng với ngôi giữa*
Với tóc xoăn dài rẽ ngôi, mọi cô gái đều có thể trở nên dịu dàng, nữ tính và hấp dẫn mọi ánh nhìn nhờ sự đằm thắm và duyên dáng một cách tinh khôi. Đặc biệt, kiểu tóc này sẽ giúp gương mặt trở nên V-line, thanh mảnh và kiều diễm hơn bao giờ hết.




Bên cạnh trang điểm thì kiểu tóc cũng là một "vũ khí" bí mật nâng tầm nhan sắc của phái đẹp, chỉ cần đổi kiểu tóc một cái là cả gương mặt cùng thần thái như khác hẳn.




Nếu bạn sở hữu gương mặt tròn bầu bĩnh thì một mái tóc thẳng đơn thuần sẽ không giấu được nhược điểm này, bù lại khi thay đổi một chút với kiểu tóc xoăn lọn bồng bềnh sẽ giúp gương mặt bạn thanh thoát và tươi tắn hơn.







Các cô gái yêu thích style quyến rũ, sang trọng hãy cân nhắc kiểu tóc tuyệt đẹp này cho các bữa tiệc hoặc thậm chí là để xõa tự nhiên tới văn phòng mỗi ngày.




Một kiểu tóc đẹp, phù hợp với gương mặt, dù chỉ là thay đổi rất nhỏ cũng giúp các nàng xinh đẹp và rạng rỡ hơn bội phần.

*Tóc lob lửng*
Theo các chuyên gia tạo mẫu tóc, kiểu tóc lob lửng sẽ là kiểu tóc làm mặt thon gọn tuyệt vời bởi nó tạo cảm giác gương mặt nhỏ gọn và thon dài hơn. Những bạn có gương mặt hơi to bè đều có thể áp dụng được.




Dù nàng má phính, mặt thon hay góc cạnh đều có thể thử nghiệm kiểu tóc này và cảm nhận sự thay đổi tích cực sau đó. Tóc ép phồng không những giúp tóc trông dày hơn mà còn khéo che đi những nhược điểm trên gương mặt.










Với kiểu tóc này, ngay cả khi bạn không trang điểm, diện trang phục đơn giản cũng có thể làm bật lên nét hấp dẫn, tô đậm sức hút riêng.

*Tóc bob ngắn tỉa layer*
Khác với tóc bob lửng, kiểu tóc bob tỉa ngắn có phần cá tính hơn, kén mặt hơn. Tuy nhiên, đối với những bạn muốn che đi nhược điểm mặt tròn to thì có thể áp dụng phương pháp này để giúp khuôn mặt trở nên cân đối, hài hòa




​Tóc ngắn đang là kiểu tóc được các chị em hết mực ưu ái so với tóc dài, kiểu tóc bob ngắn luôn giúp các nàng trẻ ra hẳn chục tuổi, và với tóc bob các nàng cũng chẳng cần tạo kiểu quá cầu kỳ một vài lọn xoăn layer nhẹ nhàng là đủ "lột xác" hoàn toàn diện mạo của mình.









​Bob lửng phù hợp với dáng mặt bầu bĩnh giúp bạn che bớt khuyết điểm làm gương mặt thon và nhỏ hơn, đồng thời cũng trẻ trung và hiện đại hơn nữa.

_Nguồn: Kul_


----------



## Bé Bông Yêu (10/11/21)

Với tóc xoăn dài rẽ ngôi, mọi cô gái đều có thể trở nên dịu dàng, nữ tính và hấp dẫn mọi ánh nhìn nhờ sự đằm thắm và duyên dáng một cách tinh khôi. Đặc biệt, kiểu tóc này sẽ giúp gương mặt trở nên V-line, thanh mảnh và kiều diễm hơn bao giờ hết.


----------



## Lê Ngọc Thùy (11/11/21)

Công nhận là kiểu tóc ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến khuân mặt nhé!


----------



## Lê Thanh Hoa (13/11/21)

Bob lửng phù hợp với dáng mặt bầu bĩnh giúp bạn che bớt khuyết điểm làm gương mặt thon và nhỏ hơn, đồng thời cũng trẻ trung và hiện đại hơn nữa.


----------



## Memun2k7 (11/12/21)

Bên cạnh trang điểm thì kiểu tóc cũng là một "vũ khí" bí mật nâng tầm nhan sắc của phái đẹp, chỉ cần đổi kiểu tóc một cái là cả gương mặt cùng thần thái như khác hẳn.


----------



## Nguyễn Dương (13/12/21)

Mọi người có nhiều kiểu tóc đẹp quá, mặt mình chẳng biết hợp với kiểu tóc nào


----------



## Đinh Thùy (15/12/21)

Mình lưu lại để chuẩn bị một kiểu tóc đẹp đón tết.


----------

